# New Modifiers V5-V9



## Angelarae (Nov 19, 2009)

The 2010 Outpatient Final Rule was published presenting new modifiers V5-V9, however I cannot find any information on their use (i.e. when & how to use). Does anybody have information about these new modifiers? If so, where did you find your information?

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 19, 2009)

*V5*	00100	7	VASCULAR CATHETER	Vascular catheter		
*V6*	00100	7	ARTERIOVENOUS GRAFT	Arteriovenous graft		
*V7*	00100	7	ARTERIOVENOUS FISTULA	Arteriovenous fistula		
*V8*	00100	7	INFECTION PRESENT	Infection present		
*V9	*00100	7	NO INFECTION PRESENT	No infection present		
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/apps/ama/license.asp?file=/HCPCSReleaseCodeSets/Downloads/10anweb.zip


----------



## Angelarae (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi - thanks for the reply. I do have these descriptions, my question is on their use. How & when do you apply these modifiers?

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 19, 2009)

Unfortunatley, I can't answer that right now.  This is all the info I have right now...

Anyone else?


----------

